# Meglásd vagy látni fogsz



## ausermilar

Szervusztok!

egy  dalban találtam, hogy "meglásd te leszel a babám" ("you'll see that you're going to be my baby", I guess) és az interneten talaltam, hogy "meglásd, meglásd, o Iszráel, hogy eljövend Immanuel" (Oh Israel, you'll see x 2 that Emmanuel is coming", I suppose). 

These two verbs in felszólító mód  are becoming a future or the meaning I've deduced is wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

"Meglásd" is an archaic verb form that looks imperative, but I think people today interpret it as future. It corresponds to "meglátod" in modern Hungarian, which indeed means "you'll see". 

("Látni fogsz" has the meaning of "you'll be able to see" (you will have eyesight), e.g. said to a blind person before an eye operation.)


----------



## ausermilar

OK, thanks. Megláttam!


----------



## Zsanna

The present tense (in imperative or not) is often used to express future in Hungarian. (Linguistically, you can also say that there is no future tense in Hungarian, because no matter which "future" form - _majd + verb_ or _fog+ infinitive_ - you use, the verb is congujated in the present tense.)
E.g.
Elmegyek a postára. (I am going to the post office or I'll go to the P.O.) 
Majd elmegyek a postára. (I'll go to the P.O.)
El fogok menni a postára. (I'll go or I'm going (to go) to the P.O.)


----------

